# Uncharted 2



## The Groke (Oct 8, 2009)

Got my copy in today.

The first one is one of the few convincing reasons to recommend owning PS3. This is already looking like the second.


Genuinely funny, snappy dialogue and thoroughly entertaining cut-scenes mixed up in the some of the best run, gun, jump and climb game-play you could hope to find.

Excellent fucking stuff.

Lara Croft can get tae fuck - Nathan Drake is where it is at.


----------



## mattie (Oct 8, 2009)

Ooh, forgot about this - might wait until price drops a bit, but looking forward to giving the sequel a go.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 8, 2009)

Go treat yourself - it is worth the full admission price.

If you liked the first one, you will love this one.


----------



## mattie (Oct 8, 2009)

When you say 'got my copy in', have you actually landed one or do you have it on pre-order?

I thought it weren't out til later?


----------



## The Groke (Oct 8, 2009)

Weirdly enough, despite everything else in Dubai being totally backward and late, my local games shop/contact always seems to get PS3 games in up to a week early and they have no qualms whatsoever on breaking the street date!

So yeah - I have my copy and have been playing it today. Official release is 13th I think.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 9, 2009)

I her good things about this lots. I tried the multiplayer demo and it was by no means bad at all, just not very innovative. I hear also the single player is meant to be excellent, but for me a game has to have a good shelf life/replay value as I'm not a very rich man - especially as there's the big guns coming out on the horizon.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 9, 2009)

there is very little coming out this year after everyone has bottled it due to Modern Warfare 2.....


----------



## The Groke (Oct 9, 2009)

Great - now my PS3 drive is dead...




Going to try a backup and reformat. If that doesn't fix it then I am off out to get a Slim.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 9, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> there is very little coming out this year after everyone has bottled it due to Modern Warfare 2.....



Brutal Legend looks entertaining and I am hoping that Assassins Creed 2 takes that wonderful engine and control system and actually puts a proper game over the top this time.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 10, 2009)

So I now have a slim and have picked up where I left off on Uncharted.

Backup and transfer of data was pretty easy, though I am pissed off that it looks like I will have to download all my Rockband racks and other PSN purchases again.




Also slightly narked that the Slim only have 2 USB ports - not ideal for playing Rockband.

Still, it is quiet and slim and plays my PS3 games.

I now have a - seemingly coveted - 60Gb PS3 with a dead BluRay drive...


----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 10, 2009)

The Groke said:


> I now have a - seemingly coveted - 60Gb PS3 with a dead BluRay drive...


Might be worth trying the recovery option described here.

There's a recovery menu hidden in the firmware which gives an option to fix the file system, which does apparently fix some Blue Ray issues (no idea why...).


----------



## The Groke (Oct 11, 2009)

Lazy Llama said:


> Might be worth trying the recovery option described here.
> 
> There's a recovery menu hidden in the firmware which gives an option to fix the file system, which does apparently fix some Blue Ray issues (no idea why...).




Cheers Llama - I did try that (fortunately!) before getting my replacement - no luck.


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 16, 2009)

Picked this up at lunchtime today. Have an evening to myself tonight so will be able to get on the PS3 for once.


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 22, 2009)

This is really a very good game. Some of the cinematic sequences and set pieces are amazing.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 22, 2009)

I might buy this tomorrow.

However, if it ends with another QTE, I'll be seriously fucking pissed off with it...


----------



## The Groke (Oct 22, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> I might buy this tomorrow.
> 
> However, if it ends with another QTE, I'll be seriously fucking pissed off with it...



No, it doesn't.

Though the final "event" is bizarrely easy compared to some of the slog in getting there...



Still, the overall experience left me completely satisfied.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 22, 2009)

Phew. I was SO disappointed by the end of the first, when that Press square, press circle, press X shit started up. After all that, _this_ is how you finish the game??


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 23, 2009)

Its an amazingly average game surrounded by amazingly good graphics and voice work. 

The final boss fight is rubbish.


----------



## Jambooboo (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm finally coming round to buying a PS3. I still think the Xbox360 is by far the better games machine, but I want a Blu Ray player to go with my new 50" 1080p Samsung plasma, and 250gb _Unchartered_ Bundle can be got for £280 with a second new release game thrown in.

Is it a system seller? I've read that it's the most gorgeous current gen console game, yet I've seen a high def video review on _Gametrailers_ and it doesn't look _that_ pretty.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 26, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> Its an amazingly average game



Lol, no it isn't.


----------



## cliche guevara (Dec 26, 2009)

Got this for Christmas from the gf, have played about two hours so far and am hella impressed.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 5, 2010)

Awesome stuff, altho I'm stuck on a swinging from thing problem almost identical to the tower flashback section in Creed 2...grrr...great game tho, very engaging storyline, great set-pieces etc. Enjoyable stuff.



> I've read that it's the most gorgeous current gen console game, yet I've seen a high def video review on Gametrailers and it doesn't look that pretty.



Killzone 2 and a few of the racing games are probably the prettiest things out there on the PS3 at present; Bayonetta is pretty damn good too.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 5, 2010)

I bought the first one but Mr. QofG's stole it from me and played it and though I could, of course, still play it, he will insist on sitting on the sofa with me and, like a back seat driver, comment on what I am doing right or wrong and giggle when I am shit and get my character killed 

So I am hoping to get to number 2 first before he does!


----------



## Private Storm (Jan 5, 2010)

It's good, agree with Kyser, really engaging story and some fantastic set pieces. Looks pretty lush as well. Slightly annoying in places when you just can't quite see what you need to be jumping on/in/from, but helpful hints appear after a while. Not played it multiplayer yet though.


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 23, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> Picked this up at lunchtime today. Have an evening to myself tonight so will be able to get on the PS3 for once.



Finally finished this last night, 4 months to finish a 15 hour game - I really don't have the time for gaming that I used to.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 24, 2010)

Amazing game isn't it. I played 2 first, and have just bought 1, haven't played it yet. 

It does such a great job of giving you those moments where you're shouting "no no no NO NOOOOOO!!!" at the screen as you're trying to not fall off a crumbling bridge or whatever 

Bloody brilliant.


----------



## bmd (Feb 24, 2010)

One of my favouritest games ever. The graphics handling is amazing. Gameplay is excellent and the shooty bits are ace. I thought the tank bit in the village was shit though.


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 24, 2010)

I liked the tank bit.

I'm now attempting to shoot the big blue dudes.


----------



## bmd (Feb 24, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> I liked the tank bit.
> 
> I'm now attempting to shoot the big blue dudes.



I hated it. Just messed with the flow I thought. Blue dudes! I found the crossbow to be good for them.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 24, 2010)

Mine glitched once: after killing millions of the Russian dude's minions in what seemed like the longest battle EVER, then those extra blue dudes turn up flinging resin bombs at you - well after I'd killed them the game froze and I was all flustered. Had to switch the console off and reboot. Anyway, turns out it had managed to sneakily autosave somewhere along the way and I didn't have to go through that hell all over again.

That was the only glitch I found in the whole game.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 24, 2010)

my boss loves it... 

i appreciate  the accusations against it though
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/1078-Uncharted-2-Among-Thieves


----------



## bmd (Feb 24, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Mine glitched once: after killing millions of the Russian dude's minions in what seemed like the longest battle EVER, then those extra blue dudes turn up flinging resin bombs at you - well after I'd killed them the game froze and I was all flustered. Had to switch the console off and reboot. Anyway, turns out it had managed to sneakily autosave somewhere along the way and I didn't have to go through that hell all over again.
> 
> That was the only glitch I found in the whole game.



The autosave is good innit. It rarely throws you back too far.


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm actually quite impressed by the way it appears to make some stuff progressively easier if you keep fucking it up.


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 24, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Mine glitched once: after killing millions of the Russian dude's minions in what seemed like the longest battle EVER, then those extra blue dudes turn up flinging resin bombs at you - well after I'd killed them the game froze and I was all flustered. Had to switch the console off and reboot. Anyway, turns out it had managed to sneakily autosave somewhere along the way and I didn't have to go through that hell all over again.
> 
> That was the only glitch I found in the whole game.



Exactly the same thing happened to me - was it in the temple bit right at the end?


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 24, 2010)

The final fight took me about fifty attempts. I was about to give up!


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 24, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> The final fight took me about fifty attempts. I was about to give up!



Did it first time


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 24, 2010)

Geek


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 24, 2010)

The resin bomb blue dudes are a piece of piss. They stand still for ages while they're "wanging their resin" so you can just grenade them.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah but when 



Spoiler: don't read unless completed



crazy russian dude starts drinking the resin and chasing you around


 it suddenly gets quite difficult. I didn't get stuck on any other bit of the game, just the very last section.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 24, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> Exactly the same thing happened to me - was it in the temple bit right at the end?



Yep. The Russian's dudes just keep coming in waves, and I'm running out of ammo/guns, and they keep on coming. Then more blue dudes turn up (who, admittedly, are easy enough to dispatch at the end of the fight). The fact that battle with the unending militia was so long meant I was freaking out for a few minutes while I waiting for the console to load back up wondering if I'd have to do the whole thing all over again


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 24, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> Yeah but when
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you just keep running, and running, and running, you shouldn't keep dying. Okay, so I played on a rather easy difficulty setting, but still 

Timing when to turn back and shoot the resin without him suddenly grabbing you and beating the shit out of you was irksome. Also, where did he keep getting all his grenades from? Cheeky bastard.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 24, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> If you just keep running, and running, and running, you shouldn't keep dying. Okay, so I played on a rather easy difficulty setting, but still
> 
> Timing when to turn back and shoot the resin without him suddenly grabbing you and beating the shit out of you was irksome. Also, where did he keep getting all his grenades from? Cheeky bastard.



And more to the point, why did I keep jumping down a massive hole?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 24, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> And more to the point, why did I keep jumping down a massive hole?





But at least you could climb back out, right? I don't think there were any un-get-out-able holes in that final showdown bit. Amirite?


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 24, 2010)

No, there was one big, obvious hole of doom, which I leapt into time after time.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 25, 2010)

Dude, everyone knows to avoid the big, obvious hole of doom.


----------

